# Good Morning I"m New to the site



## hvacmaintenance (Dec 8, 2010)

Just wanted to introduce myself to everyone. 

Have a good day!


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello from Kiln, Ms. What's the outside temp. today. It was down to 33' last night here. Water freezes at 42' down here, you know. I hope you will create some activity on this site, we need it.
Make a great day!


----------



## hvacmaintenance (Dec 8, 2010)

*Cold*

Not to bad today 15 deg it think. Next week lows around zero. That should get some no heat calls going.


----------

